# Trainer coming to house tonight - Barking, Housetraining, Basic Tricks



## NewtoMalts (Apr 17, 2011)

We've got a trainer coming for a house visit tonight. I'm kind of bummed that it's raining outside, but we'll see how it goes, maybe we'll focus more on inside things, I've never worked with a trainer 1:1 before. 

We're hoping to get some good tips on new pup basics from housetraining to impulse barking to some commands like sit/stay/come, etc... She can 'sit', but that's about it. Right now she's 4mo's and biggest issue is her barking at noises, people, etc... I'll share what I learn tonight with you guys. Wish us luck!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

That's great that you're doing that. I've never hired a trainer one-on-one either. It will be interesting to hear what you learn.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I hired a trainer for a few private sessions. It wasn't that terribly expensive, and worh every penny. At the time, I was having a really hard time with Frank being very reactive. She helped me get him to the point where we were able to participate in group classes. Now he loves training.


----------



## NewtoMalts (Apr 17, 2011)

It was really interesting to see how quickly Abbey became calm and respectful with the trainer. He was just very calm but gentle and firm. I know, this may sound strange, but within 15 minutes, she had an entire jar full of her fav Zukes treats laying open on the carpet and she was quietly waiting for the permission to have one. 

The trainer thinks that her main challenge is that she's naturally fearful combined with some dominance, but the fearful part is really what's at the root for her, based on how she was reacting. She was doing a lot of barking/retreating/barking when he first arrived at the door.

For this first week, we have a set of excercises to get her in her in the right frame of mind. (Frankly, as my husband says, I think we're going to get trained even more than the dog...)

Basically, we put on her lead, sit on the floor with her and use treats to teach her how to 'ask' for something in the acceptable way (which is to relax and look up at the trainer in the eye). 

With her lead on, we have the treat in hand or on the floor and when she tries to get it without asking, we make our corrective sound and she doesn't get it. She comes back after it (thankfully, she LOVES these treats) and she 'Wins' when she relaxes, sits or lays down and looks at whoever is working with her in the eye. At that time, we drop the lead and give her the treat and praise her. 

It was amazing to watch how quickly she got it with him. Now today, we'll see how it goes with us. I know it sounds simple, but it was interesting how she was calmer for the rest of the night and even this morning she sat and looked at me nicely to get picked up rather than flinging herself up and nipping at me while I'm sitting here at the computer.

We're going to do a series of sessions and will build on our progress each week. I'll share what we learn or our frustrations along the way in case it can help anyone out. I'm sure there are MANY different ways to train and all malties are different temperments, but so far, I'm hopeful that this will help her.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

NewtoMalts said:


> It was really interesting to see how quickly Abbey became calm and respectful with the trainer. He was just very calm but gentle and firm. I know, this may sound strange, but within 15 minutes, she had an entire jar full of her fav Zukes treats laying open on the carpet and she was quietly waiting for the permission to have one.
> 
> The trainer thinks that her main challenge is that she's naturally fearful combined with some dominance, but the fearful part is really what's at the root for her, based on how she was reacting. She was doing a lot of barking/retreating/barking when he first arrived at the door.
> 
> ...


Isn't it amazing what a good trainer can do! And your hubby is correct! It is about trianing us so that we can recognize what our dogs are doing, and respond properly. If fear is at the root of the problem (as it was for Frank) you also might want to read "Scaredy Dog" by Ali Brown. Very helpful.
Amazon.com: Scaredy Dog! Understanding & Rehabilitating Your Reactive Dog eBook: Ali Brown: Books


----------

